# Brain Injury Sequela ICD-10 coding ?



## MKENNEDY1959 (Oct 30, 2015)

Does anyone know  if when billing a sequela visit for brain injury do you have to list all the other late effect codes or does the sequela code for the brian injury include them?  Example the sequela for the brain injury S06.9X9S and the accident code V43.62XD would it  be correct to bill only those two codes?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2015)

No for sequela you need to code for the sequla condition.  The brain injury only tells the reason for the sequela. Not he guidelines state that you need the code for the sequela and the code for the injury that caused it.


----------

